# 2012-one stock



## bootsie (Aug 30, 2010)

All things being equal if you had to pick one canadian stock (TSX) what would it be?


----------



## dotnet_nerd (Jul 1, 2009)

bootsie said:


> All things being equal if you had to pick one canadian stock (TSX) what would it be?


I assume you mean an individual stock as opposed to an ETF.

MFC might be a good choice. It's pretty cheap and once they get back on their feet and restore the dividend you should be sitting pretty.

If you enjoy thrills, take a chance with RIM.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I'll be mischievous and suggest RIM.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I would pick RIM. As a second flyer, try YLO! If you want something other than a flyer, why ask? If it isn't good for double, why try?


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

SU


----------



## blin10 (Jun 27, 2011)

why people pick rimm? they're loosing market share every month, I don't see how they can compete with android or apple... even if they release the best phone, their app store sucks big time... it's a dieing company like palm


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

The best stock on the TSX is Inter Pipeline.

I got a couple of Money Sense magazines as stocking stuffers, and it wasn't even mentioned in the top 200 Canadian stocks, or the top 100 Canadian income stocks. 

The very best stock, not even among the top 200? Really? In Canada? Who knew there were even 200 stocks to choose from. Only about 15-20 stocks in Canada worth investing in, IMO.


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

If I could only have one holding, I would probably hold TD bank, for all around longevity. But my largest holdings are Interpipeline, CWT.UN and REI.UN.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

RIM is a takeover target, and would probably fetch a decent premium.


----------



## w0nger (Mar 15, 2010)

RIM....

a total spec buy.... there intellectual property is worth alot...


----------



## larry81 (Nov 22, 2010)

SU, YLO, RIM

Just pick your nose while you purchase them and be prepared to ride the roller-coaster


----------



## fletcc (Jan 2, 2012)

Coastal Energy


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Hihi, I'm already on 2 out of those 3 woozy roller-coasters.  I think he/she who laughs last, laughs best [I hope/pray]. 

Don't really have 1 single stock, however, the one I sold [in error] and definitely want back, is Magna.


----------



## jsut (Dec 14, 2010)

Argonaut said:


> The best stock on the TSX is Inter Pipeline.
> 
> I got a couple of Money Sense magazines as stocking stuffers, and it wasn't even mentioned in the top 200 Canadian stocks, or the top 100 Canadian income stocks.
> 
> The very best stock, not even among the top 200? Really? In Canada? Who knew there were even 200 stocks to choose from. Only about 15-20 stocks in Canada worth investing in, IMO.


It's because Inter Pipeline is an Income Trust, not a Stock. I think it's kind of ridiculous to exclude Income Trusts from their lists, but they do.


----------



## Uranium101 (Nov 18, 2011)

my pick for 2012 is CCO.TO
50% of my portfolio is in this stock. I put my money where my mouth is.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

FTS.

It's the only stock I know that probably won't go down.

Volatility is too high. It's too risky to pick "one stock" for 2012. Even if it is just for kicks.

Apart from FTS, I'd pick MT for a riskier play.


----------



## Financial Cents (Jul 22, 2010)

Spidey said:


> If I could only have one holding, I would probably hold TD bank, for all around longevity. But my largest holdings are Interpipeline, CWT.UN and REI.UN.


Good call.

REI.UN would be my pick for the one holding. This guy is a stud.


----------



## west5440 (Dec 4, 2011)

Cuu.v is poised to have a great year. Almost seems too good to be true.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

I agree with Uranium101 that CCO.TO would make a good pick.

RIM would also be a good pick if the company can finally do something right.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Argonaut said:


> The best stock on the TSX is Inter Pipeline.
> 
> I got a couple of Money Sense magazines as stocking stuffers, and it wasn't even mentioned in the top 200 Canadian stocks, or the top 100 Canadian income stocks.
> 
> The very best stock, not even among the top 200? Really? In Canada? Who knew there were even 200 stocks to choose from. Only about 15-20 stocks in Canada worth investing in, IMO.


I like this stock too. I wish I wouldn't have trimmed my position to take profits earlier. I am also fine with the media not bringing too much attention to its greatness.


----------



## newbie (Dec 12, 2009)

bootsie said:


> all things being equal if you had to pick one canadian stock (tsx) what would it be?


lun


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

KaeJS said:


> FTS.
> 
> It's the only stock I know that probably won't go down.
> 
> ...


This is barely hanging onto my portfolio by a thread. I'm trying to find any reason I can to replace it with something else, but there isn't much available in Canada to choose from. They raised the dividend next year by a token one cent like I knew they would. The other stocks in my TFSA (IPL.UN, REI.UN, CNR, T) all bested 20% last year, so FTS sticks out like a sore thumb.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Argo, I agree. But I think the appeal is that it is a flat stock.

I am considering purchasing some in the weeks to come, basically as a "cash" reserve, since it barely moves.


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

*Gvc*

If i could only take one stock this year it would be GVC.
Glacier Media Inc. at $2.10 today.

Its a boring stock to watch. GVC is a company that sells those free newspapers you see around. They get paid only by the advertisements.

I really like management's decisions lately and their finacial records look good. I feel its low risk and has great uptick potential.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

newbie said:


> lun


I piled up on LUN last market day of 2011 because unfortunately, my ACB was in the $6+.

*Uranium101:* CCO is a great pick, but it depends on your patience; I locked in some buys below $18 and trade them as well.


----------



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

Ditto CCO (though it may take past 2012 to see big gains).
So far today looks like you could pick anything....


----------



## Uranium101 (Nov 18, 2011)

Toronto.gal said:


> I piled up on LUN last market day of 2011 because unfortunately, my ACB was in the $6+.
> 
> *Uranium101:* CCO is a great pick, but it depends on your patience; I locked in some buys below $18 and trade them as well.


I haven't done any trading for years. I've only been accumulating shares in recent years.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I have a lot of enthusiasm for Finning this year...they love to jack up their dividends and under estimate future earnings. They will do well . This advice is worth the amount paid.


----------



## newbie (Dec 12, 2009)

Toronto.gal said:


> I piled up on LUN last market day of 2011 because unfortunately, my ACB was in the $6+.
> 
> *Uranium101:* CCO is a great pick, but it depends on your patience; I locked in some buys below $18 and trade them as well.


tgal
i think that LUN will eventually be bought out.
thinking of piling on iy and hlding forever
GLTY
my faz is down today


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...cks/article2290318/singlepage/#articlecontent


----------



## newbie (Dec 12, 2009)

Belguy said:


> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...cks/article2290318/singlepage/#articlecontent


hehe
and when they picked the stocks in this article what happened?
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...-one-stock-for-one-year/article1431896/page1/


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Belguy said:


> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...cks/article2290318/singlepage/#articlecontent


From all this list I'd probably pick Magna and ... RIM


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

newbie said:


> 1. tgal i think that LUN will eventually be bought out.
> 2. GLTY


1. Lots of speculation for a number of months already & an [eventual] inevitable outcome. 

Remember this? [had to separate the phrase not to confuse myself even]: 

1. *Lundin* and Inmet said in January that they would combine in a merger of equals to create "Symterra".
2. Within weeks, Equinox Minerals made a hostile offer of $8.10 a share for Lundin. 
3. State-owned Chinese company Minmetals then made a bid for Equinox. 
4. Barrick Gold then performed a sorting-out of sorts by taking out Equinox as Minmetals backed off. 

Then, there was also China's Jinchuan Group, who also showed interest in LUN.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...e-rich-find-for-value-hunters/article2068310/ 

So after those deals fell through + the price decrease of copper and other metals, the current low share price isn't surprising. At any rate, I'm in good shape now for either scenario, and as I like the company's prospects, I have been averaging down, so I have plenty of shares to sell & I'm patient! 

I last bought shares on Dec.30/2011 at 3.59 pm for $3.86. 

http://www.google.ca/finance?client=ob&q=TSE:LUN

Get ready for 2012 M&A's [I was right with 2 last year, hopefully another 2 or 3 in 2012].

2. Good luck to you 2, assuming you have not gone luny yet [oops, my spelling isn't so good either].


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

gibor said:


> From all this list I'd probably pick Magna and ... RIM


Those are my picks; please pick your own.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Toronto.gal said:


> Those are my picks; please pick your own.


No worries...I picked mine before already


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Was just teasing you! 

Welcome back & hope you had a good time in PP.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Toronto.gal said:


> Was just teasing you!
> 
> Welcome back & hope you had a good time in PP.


Toda it was pretty good , but I like PC and "island of freedom" better....going to last one in April...


----------



## Fain (Oct 11, 2009)

Westjet(WJA) till $14 per share then sell


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

gibor said:


> No worries...I picked mine before already


You can pick your stocks, you can pick your friends and you can even pick your nose but never ever consider picking your friends stock or nose


----------



## bigcake (Apr 3, 2009)

short RIMM


----------



## brocko (Apr 20, 2009)

My best performer has been CPG (Crescent Point). I intend to add more of this one to my portfolio.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> I last bought shares on Dec.30/2011 at 3.59 pm for $3.86.


LUN has been my best performer in 3 weeks & I barely made that purchase in time. Not selling anytime soon [I do have shares bought higher earlier in the year].

http://www.google.ca/finance?client=ob&q=TSE:LUN 

I'm quoting myself, but I'm so happy with my success with stocks under $5; no brainers indeed.


----------

